# No USB conectivity with a Mac



## FlexBravo (Mar 30, 2012)

Greetings,

I'm running a HP Touchpad with CM9 Alpha 2 (update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY). I'm trying to transfer files from my Macbook Pro to my Touchpad. In CM7 no problems. However in CM9 my touchpad is not found (can't bee seen in Finder). It does not seem to matter I have debugging on or off. Nor does it seem to matter if I try MTP or PTP. I am hoping I can find an Android solution. Currently I have to switch to Webos to transfer files from my Mac to my Touchpad. Any thoughts on a fix?	Is anyone else having these problems?

I should mention that these do not work:


> *Can't transfer files*
> USB Mass storage does not currently work without some voodoo magic. Instead go to settings > storage > menu (3 dots, top right) > USB computer connection and select Media device (MTP). You may also need to turn off USB debugging at settings > Developer Options


Thanks
FB


----------



## dijon (Dec 14, 2011)

You need to get Android Transfer program for a Mac. A quick Google should set you up.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezitman (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what I use...

http://www.android.com/filetransfer/


----------



## FlexBravo (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks I needed to be reminded of this. Sadly I already had this installed on my computer but had forgotten that it was needed.


----------

